# OK to swap liner?



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I have two boots, Burton Moto and Burton Invader. Moto I bought for this season, and although i love the speed lacing system i have a lot of problem with liner because im getting crazy heel lift and boots not very comfortable overal. My old Invaders that i thermomolded myself and tried them for the first time few days ago feel absolutely amazing...so can i swap liner between the boots?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> I have two boots, Burton Moto and Burton Invader. Moto I bought for this season, and although i love the speed lacing system i have a lot of problem with liner because im getting crazy heel lift and boots not very comfortable overal. My old Invaders that i thermomolded myself and tried them for the first time few days ago feel absolutely amazing...so can i swap liner between the boots?


Of course


...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Only one way to find out. If it works, it works. If it doesn't, it doesn't.

I can't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

should work just fine, so long as the shells are about the same size.


----------



## Swizzcapz (Nov 10, 2012)

Yup! It's not a problem. 
I had a paid of 2010 Burton ions (imprint 4 liners). Then last year I bought Burton rulers (imprint 2 liners). But the right liner of the rulers was digging into my inner ankle bone. 
So I replaced that ruler liner with my old one. It's perfectly fine!


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

ETM said:


> Of course
> 
> 
> ...


This is the best response.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

pro's used to talk about how they would rock the same liners for years on end, and just put them into a new shell every season to save themselves on break-in time but still rep the newest stuff.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I still switch out the liners on my boots.

Having a packed out liner, isn't a bad thing.

IF, if fits your foot when it's packed out.

I like my boots super tight, but I want the liner to be fully packed out when it fits me perfect.

As opposed to having it fit perfect & then packing out.
That makes for a sloppy boot.

My boots fit perfect & the liner CAN"T get any bigger, it's maxed out.


TT


----------

